# American expat seeking friends



## halloway (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey,

Going to keep it short. I'm about to move to Solingen (outside of Dus), and it's going to be isolating, for sure. I'm 23, F, engaged, eclectic, open minded, went to school for illustration, currently doing graphic design for a living. I am waaay more available on facebook, but I suppose I should probably not post personal info on here.

If anyone wants to direct message me, we could exchange FB's or the like. I'm new to the expat community and don't know how often I'll be checking forms.


----------



## halloway (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow. Not sure if you can direct message on this site. Up for suggestions if anyone has ideas.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Germany 'halloway'. As you mention it can be quite difficult moving to a new country and I know from experience how 'isolating' it can be. Still from what I have seen of Dusseldorf, it's not such a bad place to be. Try taking a German (or another) course at the local VHS and try to make some real friends to make the most of your time there. 
Let us know how you get on. 

ps. you can only pm after 5 posts.


----------



## halloway (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. And yeah, I'm hopping to meet some English speakers in the german courses I'll be taking. Dusseldorf is great indeed.


----------

